# remote radio iPod Touch



## fbc59 (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Existerait- il une solution pour rendre compatible la radio remote apple avec l'iPod touch ?
Je désepère de voir Apple nous offrir "enfin" une MaJ de compatibilté...
Bravo pour votre forum


----------



## romain31000 (19 Août 2008)

Il faudrait une màj logicielle pour cela.
maybe avec la 2.1
wait & see


----------

